# How do you like the paint job on this Corvette?



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

PLum crazy!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

philo426,

Great Purple Vette! Hey did you clear coat that baby?

Some of us like to dip our slot car bodies in Future Floor Covering for our Clear Coat. It gives a real nice shine & protects the paint job at the same time. 

There are lots dipping devices used on HT. Mine is poster putty on a pencil end to hold the body on. I keep my Future in one of those cheap throw away type storage containers and fill it up. Last for a very, very long time for Hundreds of dips. 

Was told to dip for about 35 seconds & then pull the body out. Tap, tap, tap and let it sit to dry.

I found out the hard way that MicroScale decal set needs to be applied to any decals that are going to go into the Future dipping tank. I had decals floating all over the place...doh :freak: 

The MicroScale Decal set solution bottle with the red lettering on it is what I use as it will set the decals in places you never thought a decal would go....it is about $3.50 for a plastic bottle at your local hobby store. 

Bob...Future doesn't crinkle decals either...zilla


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No I didn't have to clear-coat it!It is synthetic acylic lacquer that is really shiny!I painted this 1/24 Revell '71 GTX the same color!Really sharp!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....I knew it. Another Plum Crazy Mopar Maniac...Very Nice 71 GTX! 

Bob...Next thing you know the Vettes hood will get painted black...zilla


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

bobhch said:


> The MicroScale Decal set solution bottle with the red lettering on it is what I use as it will set the decals in places you never thought a decal would go....it is about $3.50 for a plastic bottle at your local hobby store.
> 
> Bob...Future doesn't crinkle decals either...zilla


The Micro Set Decal stuff I have has blue lettering....what is the difference Bob?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe sol is stronger


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

philo426 said:


> THe sol is stronger


I thought it tasted a little....watered down :freak:


Nice work on the plum crazies!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers ! Love that MOPAR. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking Vette, but the 71 GTX has got it beat. That's some good looking work!!! RM


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks dudes!It is not a fair comparison!one is a slot car with one part the model is much more complex!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

philo426 said:


> No I didn't have to clear-coat it!It is synthetic acylic lacquer that is really shiny!I painted this 1/24 Revell '71 GTX the same color!Really sharp!


Freakin' awesome!!!
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree, very nice. Remind my eyes again Why I work on slot cars instead of Models?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! You dudes are really impressed by my GTX!Can you deal with a little candy apple red?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Or some Bad to the Bone?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

philo426 said:


> No I didn't have to clear-coat it!It is synthetic acylic lacquer that is really shiny!


Who makes it? I am assuming it is not a rattle can.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet VETTE.:thumbsup:

I like Candy Apple RED :woohoo:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

here is the paint that I airbrush.model Car Garage has similar paint that is just as good.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

philo426 said:


> here is the paint that I airbrush.model Car Garage has similar paint that is just as good.


Sounds (reads) dangerous  :jest:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

WEll adequete ventilation is a must!It produces nasty fumes but once dry it is a superior paint


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

win43 said:


> Sounds (reads) dangerous  :jest:


Dangerous? A little whiff of xylene, toluene, and alkyd resin? Aww, c'mon! 

Hey, you gotta get a little buzzed on the vapors before your creativity can come out! Ask Big Daddy Roth! Ask Mouse!

Considering all the plastic kits I built with styrene tube cement right under my nearsighted little schoolkid nose, and then painted with enamels and lacquers, and the oil paintings in art school with real turpentine and mineral spirits, and airbrushing the Floquil model railroad colors, and sticking wood models together with Ambroid, and squirting lighter fluid into T-jets to clean out the gunge, and pumping Varsol and soaking carburetors in my service-station summer job, and that amazing, pungent crumbly stuff the janitor used to sweep the halls with in junior high, and all the Magic Markers I made posters with back in the good old days when they reeeeely smelled great, before the mamma's boys and little old ladies made them all wimpy and stinky, I mean, if that stuff were ... dangerous, I mean ... hey, would I be, ahh ... y'know, umm ... yeah, would I even beee ... errr, yeah ... and what ... were ... we talking about? 

:freak:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah! surprised people survived when that stuff was more often used.I have a book on "Big Daddy' Roth where Larry Watson is shown painting the Road Agent without a respirator or any protective gear whatsoever!


----------

